# Firewall Administration



## Ericunicast (Aug 23, 2006)

Hello all,

I was wondering if anyone in here had a good idea on firewall administration. The firewall specialist here has been terminated and myself, the network engineer, has to take over his day-to-day until they hire another person for the job. 

So I was wondering, if anyone else here is a firewall specialist and if they have any good routines to follow as far as syslog events, firewall maintenace, and administration.

Any input is much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

That really depends as a firewall administrator sounds a little broad for a description. 
What type of firewall? hardware, software? ISA server, router, Firewall appliance?


----------



## Ericunicast (Aug 23, 2006)

The firewall is a Cisco PIX 520. The only firewall in the immediate campus. The router is maintained by our direct T1 provider. There is currently a syslog server setup for the Firewall. 

Thanks


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Normally the firewall administrator for a Cisco appliance would need general knowledge of the Cisco OSI. A person with some knowledge of administrating a router should have some basics with the CLI associated with maintaining it. 
I have messed with Cisco routers and switches a while back and I could probably fumble around in the OS, but with out it in front of me it would be hard for me to tell you what to do.

Generally you should be able to telnet into it to do any maintenence.


----------



## Ericunicast (Aug 23, 2006)

Yea, the Cisco 'OSI' is really IOS. And the PIX uses and IOS variation called the CatOS.


----------

